# GlockG23 in Houston



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well Bill (GlockG23) came to Houston this past weekend. Firday I decided there prob is not any vigar I could give him that he hasn't tired or has. So I made one for him. I took a VSG and a Tat West Side and switched the wrappers. I gave him the VSG with the West Side wrapper on it, I have done it before and think it is a great cigar. You will have to ask Bill what he thought of it, he smoked it Saturday night.

The cigars before









VSG









Tat West Side









The cigars after









So Bill got there as I was getting the grill ready, we sat down outside and BSed for a while before Sam (cypress) and Martha (Samsgrl) Showed up. When they did it was time to throw the Baby Back Ribs on the grill.









Also grilled some sausage and chicken breast. Bill past out a GOF and Ashton ESG to me and Sam, nothing better then a live bomb!









I hit him back with a Anejo that had about 19 months age on it, so then he slapped me again with a OpusX. I let him win before it got out of control!

I grabbed some cheap Benchmade Robustos for us to smoke as the food cooked outside and Tiffany and Martha got the sides ready inside.

Bill and Sam 









Bill and me









Sam and Martha









I didn't get any pics of me and Tiffany, Bill did, maybe he will post them later. So we all ate till we where full then started lighting up as the sun went then. We smoked past midnight and had a great time just BSing about what ever came to mind.

It was great meeting you Bill, can't wait till we get to smoke together again some day!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. We had a great time!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I gotta see a review on the sticks with the wrappers switched, what an awesome idea? Can you post how you did it and what is required to do this without damaging the intregrity of either cigar?


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

That's awesome that ya'll had a good time. I can't wait to be able to hang with ya'll. Next time Me and Bill are coming!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Look like a great time, great pics.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like a great time! I want my babybackbabybackbabyback LOL.

Side note - do you find the ribs get as tender just throwing them on direct heat like that? I've always done them slower, just curious if there is an easy way!



scottw said:


> I gotta see a review on the sticks with the wrappers switched, what an awesome idea? Can you post how you did it and what is required to do this without damaging the intregrity of either cigar?


I thought there used to be a whole sub-forum dedicated to switching wrappers, but I can't find it.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Looks like a great time! I want my babybackbabybackbabyback LOL.
> 
> Side note - do you find the ribs get as tender just throwing them on direct heat like that? I've always done them slower, just curious if there is an easy way!
> 
> I thought there used to be a whole sub-forum dedicated to switching wrappers, but I can't find it.


Let me know if you find the forum, I'm interested in playing around with this.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

scottw said:


> I gotta see a review on the sticks with the wrappers switched, what an awesome idea? Can you post how you did it and what is required to do this without damaging the intregrity of either cigar?


Frank and I do cigar wrapper switching. In fact we have a thread here where Frank explains how to do it under Cigars on the Move and Cigar Switch. We both owe it to Sam Leccia in teaching us how to do it


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Ya know I live a half hour to 45 minutes away from Bill and I still havent been over to meet him! I feel like such a turd.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

slyder said:


> Ya know I live a half hour to 45 minutes away from Bill and I still havent been over to meet him! I feel like such a turd.


:BS


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

LOL thanks rub it in


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Such hate Sweet. LOL


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Man, that looks like an awesome time, wish I could have been there :smoke2:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Sounds like a good time had by all.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing. This really puts faces on you guys (and gal) and makes puff seem that much more personal.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Rubix^3 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing. This really puts faces on you guys (and gal) and makes puff seem that much more personal.


There will be few faces to the names this thursday night at the "test" Puff web herf!!!

Please Bill no more pictures of yourself!!!uke:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very Very cool. Loks like it was agreat time


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Should be an interesting review.

Can wait to hear about it!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> Should be an interesting review.
> 
> Can wait to hear about it!


Don't think you will get a full review, he smoked it at the herf. But maybe he will chime in how he liked it.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Man that looked like fun wish i coulda been there!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Well after my little 13 hour nap at home I am back at work and ready to post


Frank (tx_tuff) 
Tiffany (Franks wife - she needs a Puff account)
Sam (cypress)
Martha (samsgrl28 )

Everybody was very nice, laid back and friendly and welcomed me warmly into their Houston herf

I had a great time, at Houston herf and meeting some fine fellow BOTL and SOTL 
It was the highlight of the Houston part of my trip !!

Thanks again guys for the invitation 
*and for the cigars !!!*

A special Thanks to Tiffany and Frank for welcoming me to there
beautiful home and for the delicious meal

8)


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Frank and Sam 
My cell phone pictures suck 
I had the wrong settings on the cell phone camera 
I will let you two decide if you want to post them our not

On Frank and Tiffany's picture the tint was red-ish and it was grainy 
they do not do Frank or his beautiful wife Tiffany justice.

Frank I will send yours to you via cell phone

Sam and Martha the color was slightly off and your picture was grainy Franks photo of you two is the keeper!

Sam PM me your email and I will send yours that way,, if you wish

I do have to say, my crappy photo's I took made me sad.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

What a hoot!

Yall had such a nice time that I am very happily for ya! 

*Ya'll ROCK!*

Thanks for sharing the joy!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing...it looks like a good time was had. 

Can't wait for the next herf...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

scottw said:


> Let me know if you find the forum, I'm interested in playing around with this.


Here is the link http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-switch/241221-how-i-switched-wrappers.html


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Frank made me a Cigar !

First I want to say when I do a review I like to be by myself to
concentrate on it

The first light if I remember correctly was a complex mix of nutty earthy, woody, 
flavor to it, with twist of, well your not going to believe it. *A fruity taste*
It reminded me of an infused cigar 
I first thought well toughen up be nice and act like you like it

AND then let me tell you guys that the fruity crap went away and that cigar
got little better and little better the more I smoked and I thought the last
1/3 was the best part of it

So Frank I would like to trade you some cigars if you could make me one
more and send it to me

you kind-of know what i got so just pick some out and don't leave out the
value of your time


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I will be sending you one soon Bill, maybe around the 2nd week in July.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> Looks like a great time! I want my babybackbabybackbabyback LOL.
> 
> Side note - do you find the ribs get as tender just throwing them on direct heat like that? I've always done them slower, just curious if there is an easy way!
> 
> .


No they are best when smoked for about 5 or 6 hours, but right now I don't have a smoker. Next time I will put some foil under them, to keep the fire from getting to them like it did.


----------

